# Soucis de clavier



## eva98 (4 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,


Mon nouveau MacBook est sympa, mais lorsque j'écris, des lettres ne s'affichent pas. . . Surtout si je tape vite . . . 

Par exemple, sur ce message il manque pas mal de lettres que j'ai du reprendre . . .


C'est un soucis connu ?

Ca me déçoit un peu j'avoue . . .


----------



## sylko (4 Mai 2008)

Tu peux régler tout ça dans les paramètres


----------



## eva98 (4 Mai 2008)

Ah ?

Je vais regarder ça alors 

Merci.


----------



## flotow (4 Mai 2008)

tu es sur que tu tapes assez fort?


----------



## vleroy (4 Mai 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> tu es sur que tu tapes assez fort?



parole de bourrins ça  un clavier se caresse 


_ok je sors_


----------



## eva98 (4 Mai 2008)

J'ai changé les paramètres et ça a l'air d'aller de ce côté là 

Merci.


----------



## sylko (4 Mai 2008)

eva98 a dit:


> J'ai changé les paramètres et ça a l'air d'aller de ce côté là
> 
> Merci.



Parfait.


----------



## aumelas (12 Juin 2008)

Bonjour, j'ai le même problème... quel paramètre faut-il changer?
Merci d'avance.


----------

